# T4 T04 Turbo Manifold Gasket



## nissauo (Jan 29, 2015)

Thinking about purchasing the T4 T04 Turbo Manifold Gasket. 

The link: Amazon.com: maXpeedingrods T4 T04 Turbo Manifold Gasket Universal Turbocharger Flange to Manifold Exhaust 4 Bolt Msr (T4-G): Automotive










this is basically the description also of the kit:
Price:	$4.29

Features: 
1.T4 Turbo Inlet quality Stell Gasket. 
2.There are no rubber binders or composite materials in Remflex exhaust gaskets so they will not shrink or harden due to time or temperature eliminating the need to go back and continually retighten the flange bolts. 
3.Professional Installation Recommanded. 
4.Heating and cooling of the exhaust system causes header and manifold flanges to warp., this results in gaps between the head and header which Remflex exhaust gaskets seal completely due to the thickness and compressibility of the 100 percent flexible graphite. 
5.Brand new turbocharger turbine inlet flange gasket. 
6.Fit for: It fits turbos such as T04B, T04E, T04S, 60-1, 62-1, T04R, T04Z, T66, T67, T70, T88, GT35R, GT40R, GT4088R, GT4094R, GT42R, GT42RS, etc. 
Packing List: 
1 x High Performance Turbo Gasket (as pictured)


----------

